# Savvy String wraping around Carrot Stick



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Was it you that said you were at a Parelli barn? Is there someone who could work with you hands on?


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

No, unforch I'm not working at a Parelli facility, just following the DVD series, lol


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

When does it wrap around the stick? When you are playing the Friendly Game? Or what?


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

No, when I'm just swinging it, the book says that you need to "be able to swing carrot stick with out the savvy string wraping around it"


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

I really wouldnt worry about it, I skipped all that when I started really SHH 

And are you on the old parelli packs.... There really helpful in the process but you should probably be working on the patterns and the games.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

I am diong the Parelli Level 1 stuff. I think I want to stick with it because I want to do the basics of it.


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

Yea, I would stick with the Level 1 stuff for now. Then move on to the Patterns. 

It's like, I know what you need to do to stop the string from wrapping around the stick, but I can't explain it! lol. Arrgghhh.......ummm.......well are you swinging it over head?


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

yea, im doing the whole swinging over the head deal


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

You just need to practice in the yard (lol not in the house  ) A carrot stick is not much different than any other type of whip and you need to learn how to control the end through fluid movements. 

Wear sunglasses and go fling it around...Try not to whoop your own butt with it and learn how it works. You'll look like a goof ball for the first 10 minutes or so then you'll start to figure it out! 

Good Luck and don't poke your eye out!!!


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

hahaha, I'll try that! Thank goodness no ones around to watch me make a fool of myself! I'm going to try to practice today!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

let us know how it goes!!!


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

Yep, it'll just take practice. Like Dumas said, try being very fluid with the movement and to not have tension in your arm when swinging it. Nice relaxed wrist, slightly open hand and fluid movements. Good luck!


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

I DID IT!!!!!! *does little happy dance* It didn't wrap around itself! YEA!


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

YEA!!!!!  LOL isn't it funny how something small like that gets us all excited? lol.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

haha! I know! lol, now I have the urge to get up and dance....


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

lol I'll dance with you *happy dance* I remember when I finally got the hang of it back when I was learning. It's so exciting lol.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Congrats.. still have both eyes?? j/k I whipped one of my dogs on accident (he was actually laying down behind me :roll when I first figured out a lunge whip!

Good Job... I'll dance too!! :lol:


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

LOL yikes, bet that surprised the dog! Oh well, you needed to learn on someone lol.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

He just looked at me like "what did I do?" and then went and layed down out of my reach. He's so laid back it isn't even funny. I guess if I needed to I could have always lunged backwards!!! :shock: J/K I got the hang of it shortly after that.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

yes, i still have both my eyes! lol my cats get a workout shasing the end of my savvy string around! I have to give them a good knock to the head all the time!


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

lol one of the ladies I work with doing Parelli with her horses has some cats that are always chasing the strings. She calls it doing "kitty parelli" but the horses just look at the cats like "What are they doing??" lol.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

haha! Natural CATmanship!


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

LOL there ya go! Too funny.


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

haha. Also just to add a thought i had to undo the savvy string from the carrot stick & i practiced on the fence hitting one spot (by swirling the rope around (forwards & backwards)) 10 times & once i could do it ten times going one way i would go the other way & then swap hands, once i got the hang of that i added them together. & tried again (i found it best to get the hang of that before i went any firther with parelli. good luck with parelli in the future.


----------



## ThePaintedHorseman (Mar 2, 2009)

*Practice should help*

Hi,
Just takes practice. That happened a lot to me too when I first started using one. It still happens once in awhile. I'd spend a few minutes each day just practicing swinging it around without a horse there. 

Dave
http://blog.nmhorse.com


----------

